# Kassel-Elkershausen mit dem Rad?



## direct (7. August 2008)

Hallo!

ich würde gerne mit dem Rad von Kassel nach Elkershausen. Dazu würde ich das Rad mit den dünnen Reifen nehmen wollen...kennt jemand Radwege in dieser Region?

Vielen Dank!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Jehoover (7. August 2008)

Ich empfehle mit dem Renner auf dem R1 nach Hann-Münden und dann auf der B80 nach Hedemünden weiter nach Gertenbach und auf der L3238 über Hübenthal, Mollenfelde, Hermannrode, Marzhausen auf direktem Weg nach Elkershausen 

Sollten ca. 50Km sein. Ist aber eine ganz grobe Schätzung 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## direct (13. August 2008)

dank dir!


----------

